# Weak signal problems



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

I have an R15-300 that will lock up if the signal gets too weak and I am trying to record a channel. If I catch it in time I can stop the recording and it seems to work OK. If not, I have to reboot to restore functionality. Is there a different SD DVR model with more robust software that can recover gracefully?

Before you ask, I can't correct the occasional signal weakness. It is a problem of location aggravated by wind and storms. Most of the time it is fine.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

All of the DirecTV DVRs act goofy if the signal drops too low. 

Guess I don't understand why you can solve the underlying signal problem?


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

Signal strength is usually fine but there are near-by trees. In heavy wind some of the branches can get into the signal path. If there is a storm at the same time, the combination can knock the signal down to unacceptable levels. This is not a daily occurrence. It is just a pain when it happens.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Chain saw


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The R22 is much more robust in recovering from signal loss. The R15-300 will pixelate under marginal conditions but when the signal finally drops below the threshold of maintaining picture/sound, the recording is aborted and you will get the "Keep/Delete" message at this point when playing it back.

The latest software on the R22 just won't quit under weak signal conditions. If you can put up with the broken up picture and sound, it just keeps chugging along until the scheduled end of program time!! This is great for those very brief "pop up" showers with downpours that only last a minute or two. Sometimes, they even time out perfectly during commercials! 

Since the R22 is really an HR21 running the same software, I assume this same effect occurs on that series of HD DVR's also.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks. Now I have to find out how to upgrade.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

rbpeirce said:


> Thanks. Now I have to find out how to upgrade.


The only way I know of is to upgrade to HD which for $199 + $10/month + new/extended 2 year commitment isn't worth it. If you really have that many signal problems perhaps a dish realignment or LNB replacement will be much more cost-effective.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't want to go HD on this TV. My aim is fine, as are the LNBs. This is a rare problem that only occurs in high wind with heavy rain. The R15 is unstable when the signal gets weak. I was looking for something more solid. You suggested an R22 and I am looking into that.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I don't think the R22 will perform any differently. But let us know what you find.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

That's discouraging. I expect some pixilation under adverse weather conditions. I have a Tivo (R10?) and an HD box. Only the R15 freezes and forces a reboot. I was hoping the R22 might be better.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

rbpeirce said:


> I don't want to go HD on this TV. My aim is fine, as are the LNBs. This is a rare problem that only occurs in high wind with heavy rain. The R15 is unstable when the signal gets weak. I was looking for something more solid. You suggested an R22 and I am looking into that.





rbpeirce said:


> That's discouraging. I expect some pixilation under adverse weather conditions. I have a Tivo (R10?) and an HD box. Only the R15 freezes and forces a reboot. I was hoping the R22 might be better.


If you already have HD service, you might look at getting a HD-DVR for that TV. When you finally upgrade the TV, you won't need to get another receiver, plus HD feeds on SDTV's usually look better than a SD feed.

As for cost, you might be able to get the receiver at a discount depending on your account history.

- Merg


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

That's a good thought. If the R22 is a downgraded HD unit and I already have the service, why not?


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

Plus the fact that there is no guarantee that you would be sent an R22. DirecTV would only commit to sending you an SD DVR, which could be the r-15, R-16 or R-22.


----------

